# Ritchey WCS Protocol Wheelset - Opinions?



## rlchriss (Jun 13, 2007)

Looking into a new better performing wheelset - currently running Shimano 105s (560).

Anyone have any experience with the Ritchey WCS Protocol wheelset?

Also, in the $750 price range what would be your reccomendation?

Looking for weight reduction and better hubs. This would be a race and training wheel.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## magic (Dec 8, 2005)

I have a set I use on my 'cross bike when I'm riding it on the road (I leave a set of Conti Gatorskins on them and use a different wheel set for racing and training cyclocross).

Anyways, I'm about 185lbs and find them very noodle'ly/flexy. Other than being flexly, they feel light, don't catch side winds at all and spin well. I'm happy with them as a second set of wheels that save me from swapping tires between road and cross tires. 

I have a set of Campy Eurus on my road bike that feel a bit heavier, catch cross winds a little bit more, but ride a lot better and are super stiff.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

magic said:


> Anyways, I'm about 185lbs and find them very noodle'ly/flexy.


The rear hub geometry looks like it would be prone to that, but the importance of flexiness/ stiffness varies a lot between riders.


----------

